# What does a well-dressed AAAC man drive? (2014 edition)



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

I know this type of thread has popped up before, but rather that resurrecting an old one I thought we could start with a fresh look at the rides we AAAC members use on a daily basis. Given our wide range of geography, interests, and priorities this should prove both interesting and entertaining.

My own, an Audi S5...









So step forward and share... what do you drive, whether it's daily to work or saved under a cover in your garage for the weekend?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I daily drive 2300 lbs of Swedish fury...

'93 Volvo 245


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

A 2010 NIssan Cube......


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm not a car guy by any stretch of the imagination but I'll share anyway: 2006 (I think? Maybe 2005 or 2007 - but they didn't change them during that time) Toyota Prius and a 2003 (last good year for a classic "truck" interior, IMO) Ford F-150 5.4 Triton. I cover almost all of my bases between the two and even though the Ford only saw about 2,000 miles (actually, a hair under) in 2013, I have too many hobbies that involve blood and mud to just drive the Prius.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Hers,









Mine,


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Ours...


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

Grayson, I don't know what I was more jealous of, the beautiful car or the pavement without a foot of snow. I drive a Jaguar XKR, which may be going in the lake soon( Shaver you know the lake--all kidding of course) and my wife has Mercedes 300.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

@irish95 Thanks! It took me three years to talk myself into this one, but I'm 100% happy. Plenty of power and looks, but in a package that doesn't look silly when driven by a 50 year-old. 

I gotta say your Jag XKR is a gorgeous car, and was my second choice...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Grayson said:


> ...in a package that doesn't look silly when driven by a 50 year-old.


Do you have any idea how close I came to getting a Challenger R/T before I got the Mercedes??

:crazy:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> I daily drive 2300 lbs of Swedish fury...
> 
> '93 Volvo 245


This is what I always aspired to back when I *couldn't* afford it.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't have any pictures on my phone right now but white 2014 A8L TDI, had a 2013 with the 4.2 and I hated the way the transmission shifted with the turbo


Summer time: e430 cabrio


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

With a daughter in private school, the same car I've been driving!


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

2013 Pathfinder. Great in the snow.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard and I take turns driving it.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^ 


Flanderian is winning the thread.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

My chariot of the last 3 years. 
1997 BMW 323i


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

An older Landrover LR2. More than enough car to handle deep sand or red clay while walking the timber at home, but decent enough gas milage that I don't bleed cash at college. Plus, the dealership occasionally loans me a jaguar to drive when they service it.

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I drive a 2013 Hyundai Sonata GLS, in Pacific Blue Pearl (which in most lighting is simply a better black, much like a midnight blue tuxedo). 

A decade ago, if you'd told me I'd own a Hyundai, I'd have thought you were crazy. But the company really seems to have raised its game, and I'm extremely happy with the car. Attractive inside and out, comfortable, quite decent performance and fuel economy, tons of features standard, underpriced, and an unbelievable warranty.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^

I remember when they first got here in the 80s

Even KIA is pretty nice.

None of them are cheap any more.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

12345Michael54321 said:


> I drive a 2013 Hyundai Sonata GLS, in Pacific Blue Pearl (which in most lighting is simply a better black, much like a midnight blue tuxedo).
> 
> A decade ago, if you'd told me I'd own a Hyundai, I'd have thought you were crazy. But the company really seems to have raised its game, and I'm extremely happy with the car. Attractive inside and out, comfortable, quite decent performance and fuel economy, tons of features standard, underpriced, and an unbelievable warranty.


Mine is white over charcoal/camel. And I agree.

A couple of cars ago, I had a very nice A6 2.7T. My wife's Sonata is a clone of mine, after 4 consecutive A4's. The Audi's were all lovely. (Though complete with the idiosyncrasies that make Audi, Audi.) This isn't a German luxury car, but my haircutter, whose daily driver is a Mercedes swore a Sonata loaner they received when their Hyundai SUV was being serviced drove as well as her Mercedes.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

2006 Volkswagen Phaeton.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> None of them are cheap any more.


True, but deals can be found from motivated dealers in a what is a very competitive market. And Hyundai USA is still heavily promoting the car with various incentive programs. The result is that deals can still found in the right circumstances for purchase prices well under *dealer* *invoice* as such prices are reported by Edmunds.


----------



## vasuvius (May 4, 2009)

No pictures on me

2013 Toyota Tundra CrewMax [Mine]
2007 BMW 335i 6sp [Mine]
2010 Subaru Outback [Hers]


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mike Petrik said:


> 2006 Volkswagen Phaeton.


Wow, talk about a sleeper.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Honda CRV (ours but the wife drives it exclusively)
Ford Focus (technically my wife's old car but I use it as my beater car for daily commutes to work)

used to have a VW Passat but it died. That, and it was a piece of junk. I'll never buy VW again


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

@Grayson That was my issue also, was I too old to be driving that car. By the way, mine is also black, but I have the older body style, which I like better. Since it is getting a little long in the tooth, I have been dealing with 2 Audi dealers just this week getting prices on an S 5. Your thread and picture was perfect. Thanks for the timing.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

Still driving a 1999 Mercedes E55. It must be the New England Trad in me. Buy a quality product and take care of it. It still looks close to new outside but is getting to the point it needs more and more expensive parts when I take it in for service.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

herfitup said:


> Still driving a 1999 Mercedes E55. It must be the New England Trad in me. Buy a quality product and take care of it. It still looks close to new outside but is getting to the point it needs more and more expensive parts when I take it in for service.


That is one terrific vehicle. My 99 E320 is still going strong despite 200K. Yeah, service and parts add up, but not as much as a car payment.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> Wow, talk about a sleeper.


Ofter referred to as "the unassuming gentleman's Bentley," I picked it up used for a song about a year ago, and it really is a wonderful car. My only disappointment has been a lousy turn radius, which is to be expected for such a large car. It drives like a dream and its sound system is the best I've ever encountered by far. It is definitely over-engineered, which is what happens when you give German engineers no budget. Even the windshield wiper blades rotate a bit after each usage so that they last forever.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

12345Michael54321 said:


> I drive a 2013 Hyundai Sonata GLS, in Pacific Blue Pearl (which in most lighting is simply a better black, much like a midnight blue tuxedo).
> 
> A decade ago, if you'd told me I'd own a Hyundai, I'd have thought you were crazy. But the company really seems to have raised its game, and I'm extremely happy with the car. Attractive inside and out, comfortable, quite decent performance and fuel economy, tons of features standard, underpriced, and an unbelievable warranty.


My ride has been a midsize import for the last dozen years or more. A couple Nisssans and a Honda. While I do admire fancy iron, these are all I really need in a family sedan. My current ride very similar to yours (including colour) but with a torquey 2.0l turbo mill.

2 years of bullet proof running so far, and spectacular fuel economy to boot (compared to my previous V6 cars).

Mrs. P blasts around town in this little Honda Fit. Try to tell her it's not the best car on planet earth and you will get an earful. If certainly has one of the most sublime stick shift / clutch combos I have ever had the pleasure of snickety-snicking.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mike Petrik said:


> Ofter referred to as "the unassuming gentleman's Bentley," I picked it up used for a song about a year ago, and it really is a wonderful car. My only disappointment has been a lousy turn radius, which is to be expected for such a large car. It drives like a dream and its sound system is the best I've ever encountered by far. It is definitely over-engineered, which is what happens when you give German engineers no budget. Even the windshield wiper blades rotate a bit after each usage so that they last forever.


It's an impressive vehicle and, while my own particular experiences with Volskwagen products have been disastrous, the Phaeton really is in a league of it's own; an offering from a mid-tier manufacturer competing with super-luxury cars. Excellent choice.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

2009 Citroën Berlingo 1.6 HDi.










The photo, for the benefit of those across the Atlantic, is not of my car, but it looks just like it.

This is our second Berlingo, the other was a 2003 petrol engined one.
Can't beat sliding doors when you have young children, and especially when you have to park on the street as we do.
The fuel economy of the diesel is brilliant. It rarely dips below an average of 50 mpg, and I always get at least 500 miles to a tank, but the car has got to go, as it is just too noisy. Not engine noise or wind noise, but road or tyre noise. Depends on the road surface, but it's always intrusive, and sometimes rises to unbearable.

Might go back to an E-class estate, or maybe an older M-class Mercedes diesel. Need a little bit of luxury after driving vans with windows.

My wife has a 1998 Mercedes C200 which rarely gets driven these days as she takes the train. Lovely car but a bit small to fit the whole family.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Even KIA is pretty nice.
> 
> None of them are cheap any more.


Turned in my leased Kia Sorento SUV recently after three years, and it was a thoroughly satisfactory vehicle. Lots of room, great acceleration with the V6, and good gas mileage (about 19 overall). Decided to return to a sedan, as field work had slacked off to nearly zero, eliminating my need to haul around equipment. And I'm not generally an SUV kind of guy.

Of course, now that I've replaced the Kia with a Cadillac CTS, I'm getting lots of field work.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Mine is white over charcoal/camel. And I agree.
> 
> A couple of cars ago, I had a very nice A6 2.7T. My wife's Sonata is a clone of mine, after 4 consecutive A4's. The Audi's were all lovely. (Though complete with the idiosyncrasies that make Audi, Audi.) This isn't a German luxury car, but my haircutter, whose daily driver is a Mercedes swore a Sonata loaner they received when their Hyundai SUV was being serviced drove as well as her Mercedes.


If you think Audi's idiosyncrasies that make Audi, Audi are intense, then don't ever buy a Jaguar or Land Rover. The idiosyncrasies that make Jaguar, Jaguar and especially Land Rover, Land Rover make the idiosyncrasies that make Audi, Audi look super tame by comparison.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Grayson said:


> I know this type of thread has popped up before, but rather that resurrecting an old one I thought we could start with a fresh look at the rides we AAAC members use on a daily basis. Given our wide range of geography, interests, and priorities this should prove both interesting and entertaining.
> 
> My own, an Audi S5...
> 
> ...


Now that is 1 ultra sweet ride, Grayson!


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I drive a white 2014 Audi A5, which just replaced my white 2011 Audi A5! And I never once considered my age when purchasing the car.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

Crystal Red Cadillac CTS


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

2001 Chevrolet Lumina that's on its last legs. I just racked up nearly $800 of repairs. Time to let it go soon... and remind myself to never buy GM again.


----------



## ryansto (Feb 23, 2013)

2006 Red Honda Civic coupe for myself
2009 Silver Toyota Highlander Sport for the Mrs.

Japanese or bust!!


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

When I am not roll'n in my tricked out (racing floormats) 2007 Ford Focus 2-Dr Hatchback (mine) I occationally stroll to the G-store (Grocery) in my wife's 2011 Crystler Town and Country. Ball'n


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Rain or shine. Hot or cold. 70mpg. 70mph.









Weekends...
2001 Ford Explorer for pizza, take-out with drinks, lumber, etc.
2006 Suzuki DL650 for pleasure and mental health.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

immanuelrx said:


> When I am not roll'n in my tricked out (racing floormats) 2007 Ford Focus 2-Dr Hatchback (mine) I occationally stroll to the G-store (Grocery) in my wife's 2011 Crystler Town and Country. Ball'n


Racing floor mats add like 5+ hp automatically. Be careful.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

After driving 3 Nissan Maxima over the course of about 14 years, I came back to US made with a 2012 Ford Fusion Sport with all wheel drive and all the electronic gadgetry that Ford could come up with.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

jm22 said:


> Racing floor mats add like 5+ hp automatically. Be careful.


Tell me about it. I had to switch out the shiny dice valve stem caps when I first bought it. It was going too fast for me. Oh, I forgot to mention the "Type R" seatcovers that came with it as well. All I need is a sticker on my car about nos or turbo and I will be ready to drag race.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Completely untrad, but I finally agreed to sell my beloved 1999 Trans Am... It was nothing but a rolling stereo system. 4-12" Memphis subwoofers, 16000 watts of power, 2-300amp custom built alternators, and 6-Optima yellow top batteries. Was capable of producing 155 decibels. lol


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^^^
F-bodies rule! In my younger, childless and unmarried days I drove a 1981 Camaro with t-tops and a 406 small block. Sometime after that I moved on to a more "fuel efficient" 1993 Z28 with 5.7 small block. Not very trad but some days I really miss my old American muscle.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

1958 Chevy Impala


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

My *other* car -









Ah, hm . . .


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice, Flanderian! I assume that is an old Delahaye. My tastes run a bit more simple (and considerably less expensive). I just want a 1960 Austin-Healey Bugeye Sprite. Are they attractive and sporty... um, no. Chick magnet... hardly. They just appeal to me for some reason.


----------



## Natsoi (Mar 20, 2013)

Some great cars in this thread, the S5 and Phaeton in particular.

E39 530i 2001, when I'm not taking the train.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I was driving my summer toy, a 1995 Red Alfa Romeo Spider Veloce Commemerative edition. It was # 134 of 176 produced. Not fast, was very noisy and windy, but such fun. Until this August, when some little **sser flew around the corner in his mother's car, and "his sweaty hands slipped on the wheel". He claimed to be going 10 MPH yet pushed my baby 1 1/2 car length up the street onto the sidewalk. My trunk disappeared and the rear bumper was only a couple of feet from the back of the driver's seat. With no replacement parts available, I had to give it an ignominious burial at the scrap yard. Thank god his mom was insured, and the company was very generous as there was no blue book valuation available.

Now I'm driving a gray 2012 Hyundai Elantra that my son has forfeited by not maintaining the grade point average We agreed upon when I purchased it for him. Not stylish, but it gets me the mile to and from work each day.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The wife continues to drive her beloved Honda CRV, while I was forced by operational circumstance to put down the old Ford Pick-up and replace it with a Cadillac SRX. While I continue to enjoy the convenience of AWD/4-wheel drive, the SRX doesn't have much of a bed to haul things in! :crazy: I really do miss my pick-up.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Natsoi said:


> Some great cars in this thread, the S5 and Phaeton in particular.
> 
> E39 530i 2001, when I'm not taking the train.


IMO, the best car BMW ever built (and one of the best the planet has ever seen) Far better than the junk BMW has been building with their car that date to the 2000s and 2010s. Examples of such junk that BMW is building in the 21st century is the E60/E61-2004 to 2010 and F10 to F14-2011 to 2017 5 Series and E65 to E68-2002 to 2008 and F01/F02-2009 to 2015 7 Series, to name a few).

Your phenomenal 2001 530i (E39) dates back to 1997 (BMWs glory days).


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

No pics but I drive a 2004 Audi A6 Quattro


----------



## nppridgefield (Nov 26, 2011)

Mine: 2009 Audi A4 Quattro
Hers: 2010 Toyota Prius
Ours: 2004 Chrysler Town & Country


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

nppridgefield said:


> Mine: 2009 Audi A4 Quattro
> Hers: 2010 Toyota Prius
> Ours: 2004 Chrysler Town & Country


Not a Prius, eww. At least you have smart buy.

Fun fact, the carbon footprint of a Prius is greater than almost every car on earth.


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

Not really exciting, but my bride and I have a pair of 2013 Honda Civics, hers is "metal gray metallic", which is presumably a PC version of "GUNmetal gray metallic", and mine is a horrible light metallic brown color that looked good on the dealer's lot at night when we picked them out, but looks like crap in daylight. It's called Urban Titanium Metallic. I was expecting a warm silver color, not a metallic taupe. The kids have a variety of beaters that park on the street because they all drip fluids and my wife can't stand stains on the driveway.

I am dying for an interesting old car to tinker with...I've had raggedy old Mercedes, BMWs, SAAB's and Jaguars over the years, rarely paid over $1000 for any of them, and they were good, solid old cars. There is a 1985 SAAB 900 sedan for sale locally, base model, no sunroof, manual windows, steel wheels and hubcaps, 5 speed normally-aspirated, white with gray cloth, that I keep thinking about buying...how much could possibly go wrong with it, beyond being an old SAAB?


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

cincydavid said:


> Not really exciting, but my bride and I have a pair of 2013 Honda Civics, hers is "metal gray metallic", which is presumably a PC version of "GUNmetal gray metallic", and mine is a horrible light metallic brown color that looked good on the dealer's lot at night when we picked them out, but looks like crap in daylight. It's called Urban Titanium Metallic. I was expecting a warm silver color, not a metallic taupe. The kids have a variety of beaters that park on the street because they all drip fluids and my wife can't stand stains on the driveway.
> 
> I am dying for an interesting old car to tinker with...I've had raggedy old Mercedes, BMWs, SAAB's and Jaguars over the years, rarely paid over $1000 for any of them, and they were good, solid old cars. There is a 1985 SAAB 900 sedan for sale locally, base model, no sunroof, manual windows, steel wheels and hubcaps, 5 speed normally-aspirated, white with gray cloth, that I keep thinking about buying...how much could possibly go wrong with it, beyond being an old SAAB?


SAAB motors are severely underpowered but seem to last well. I had 2 Convertibles in college with 200k and 250k. They actually drove very well except no heat or AC. Also paid $300 for each


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

I have had really good luck buying old European cars for cheap, driving them for 6 months or a year, tinkering with them, and selling for a small profit. I'm at the age and stage that I need a dependable car for every day use, because I don't want to be crawling around under an old car at midnight, so I can get to work in the morning, BUT an older car as a toy is always fun.

Being tight-fisted West Side Cincinnati Germans I will never con my wife into spending a whole lot of money on cars, so new Hondas are about as nice as we will ever get. My parents are retired, and very comfortable financially, and they both drive Kia Sportage little SUV's. Her parents are retired, and equally well-off, and have a late model Honda Accord and a little GMC pickup.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

2002 Volvo S80 2.9. Not the most exciting car, but very well made, and fast enough for most purposes.


----------



## MacNeil (Jan 7, 2012)

Mr. M: 2013 Outback

Mrs. M: 2014 Acadia Denali AWD

Both serve the purpose of schlepping the twins around in the brutal SoCal traffic. 

Waiting for the 2015 Mustang GT to be released for a weekend car - might buckle and pick up a 2013 CTS-V wagon. 40 year old crisis is a mere 2 months away.


----------



## Natsoi (Mar 20, 2013)

Audi S5 TC said:


> IMO, the best car BMW ever built (and one of the best the planet has ever seen) Far better than the junk BMW has been building with their car that date to the 2000s and 2010s. Examples of such junk that BMW is building in the 21st century is the E60/E61-2004 to 2010 and F10 to F14-2011 to 2017 5 Series and E65 to E68-2002 to 2008 and F01/F02-2009 to 2015 7 Series, to name a few).
> 
> Your phenomenal 2001 530i (E39) dates back to 1997 (BMWs glory days).


Thanks, this and the E38 are my favorite BMWs. This car is also an individual so a little bit more special too.


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

07 BMW 530i

Currently shopping Toyota 4runner and Jeep Grand Cherokee.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

jm22 said:


> Not a Prius, eww. At least you have smart buy.
> 
> Fun fact, the carbon footprint of a Prius is greater than almost every car on earth.


Yes, the battery is not very environmentally friendly, but anyone who cares enough about their carbon footprint to consider it as a factor in their vehicle purchase probably riding a bicycle anyway. From first hand experience, people aren't interested in Priuses (Prii?) to do their part in saving the earth - they buy them for the savings at the pump.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

2005 Acura TL


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

2008 Toyota Highlander 4wd tricked out with studded snow tires. 1989 BMW 325ix (also 4wd).


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

2003 Audi S8


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Yes, the battery is not very environmentally friendly, but anyone who cares enough about their carbon footprint to consider it as a factor in their vehicle purchase probably riding a bicycle anyway. From first hand experience, people aren't interested in Priuses (Prii?) to do their part in saving the earth - they buy them for the savings at the pump.


I guess. But you are paying more in the first place for the car. You're essentially pre-purchasing fuel with a hybrid. Hence the $5,000+ markup when it's an option. It's a complete scam. Little to no money is saved in the long run. Maybe a $1,000/year at most. It takes at least 5 years to get a return on that investment.

Further, most small TDIs can beat the Prius for mpg. Hell my A8L almost compares for highway mpg


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I am loving this thread. Thank you, Grayson! It is no secret that Americans are becoming more obese and lazy. Practically every car sold in the US now is automatic or "sport shift". I miss the good old 5- or 6-speed manual. It is great to see the cars produced for other areas of the world that still put the driver in control of the transmission. When the wife and I were in Greece recently, there was no greater joy than tooling around the cliffs of Santorini in a peppy Peugeot 207 cabrio!


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

Jovan said:


> 2001 Chevrolet Lumina that's on its last legs. I just racked up nearly $800 of repairs. Time to let it go soon... and remind myself to never buy GM again.


Yeah, boy...a 13 year old car needing repairs...


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

StylinLa said:


> Yeah, boy...a 13 year old car needing repairs...


LOL, no kidding. How dare GM build a care that might need repairs 13 years after it was manufactured!!!

FWIW, I bought a '13 Malibu 2LT this past June and I love it...just needs more POWAHHHHHHH </jeremyclarkson>. Shoulda bought the turbo smh

Our '10 Hyundai Santa FE SE has been very unreliable, 15 warranty repairs (I counted them on the service record last time I was in there) in 3.5 years. THAT is poor reliability. Once this things gets near the end of that infamous 10yr/100k mile warranty she's gone.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> I am loving this thread. Thank you, Grayson! It is no secret that Americans are becoming more obese and lazy. Practically every car sold in the US now is automatic or "sport shift". I miss the good old 5- or 6-speed manual. It is great to see the cars produced for other areas of the world that still put the driver in control of the transmission. When the wife and I were in Greece recently, there was no greater joy than tooling around the cliffs of Santorini in a peppy Peugeot 207 cabrio!


Not sure how depressing the clutch shows laziness or obesity. You're still sedentary.

It's a pain to drive a manual in traffic everyday in the city. Paddle-shifts are the go-to for Ferrari as well, lazy and obese Italians. Most super-cars are paddle shift because it is quicker, more efficient and reduces driver error (blown clutch). I guess F1 racers are lazy too.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Jovan said:


> 2001 Chevrolet Lumina that's on its last legs. I just racked up nearly $800 of repairs. Time to let it go soon... and remind myself to never buy GM again.





StylinLa said:


> Yeah, boy...a 13 year old car needing repairs...


I've been driving old cars my entire life. A 13-year-old vehicle seems young to me. Age is a factor, but so is the inherent quality of the car, and how well it has been maintained.

With old cars, you may need to do some repairs/maintenance yourself. Otherwise, paying a mechanic to keep an old car roadworthy could be prohibitive. I do some of the work myself.

We have three vehicles in my household.

2002 Toyota
1994 Ford
1968 Chevy


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

jm22 said:


> I guess. But you are paying more in the first place for the car. You're essentially pre-purchasing fuel with a hybrid. Hence the $5,000+ markup when it's an option. It's a complete scam. Little to no money is saved in the long run. Maybe a $1,000/year at most. It takes at least 5 years to get a return on that investment.
> 
> Further, most small TDIs can beat the Prius for mpg. Hell my A8L almost compares for highway mpg


You're assuming it was purchased new - which mine wasn't. In the used market, they are pretty equal to the Corolla. I average about 45mpg around town and on the highway routinely see 55-60mpg without much trouble as long as I'm not driving in the mountains. Your A8L, while much sweeter and more comfortable, can't touch that. The TDIs are great, too, but they have the same markup over the base model as a hybrid. W/R/T the Prius, there are circumstances where a TDI can slightly outperform in terms of mpg, but more often than not it can't. But, at $.60-90 more per gallon, it isn't really winning. Worth noting that I know nothing of other hybrids, just the Prius. All other hybrids could be a scam.

On another note, I drive a lot - over 24,000 miles last year. I calculate gas savings over my old daily driver (Toyota Land Cruiser) to be about $4000 in 2013 alone. While not an enormous sum of money, that first year I had it, when I was 22 and fresh out of college - man, it was tangible. And it was a LOT more than the difference between the sale price of the LC and the purchase price of the Prius.

Not saying they're great cars and everyone should own one, but they're not a "scam" and they are apparently more efficient than you think.

All that said, my next vehicle will probably be a Subaru Outback if I can talk SWMBO into a wagon...


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Tilton said:


> You're assuming it was purchased new - which mine wasn't. In the used market, they are pretty equal to the Corolla. I average about 45mpg around town and on the highway routinely see 55-60mpg without much trouble as long as I'm not driving in the mountains. Your A8L, while much sweeter and more comfortable, can't touch that. The TDIs are great, too, but they have the same markup over the base model as a hybrid. W/R/T the Prius, there are circumstances where a TDI can slightly outperform in terms of mpg, but more often than not it can't. But, at $.60-90 more per gallon, it isn't really winning. Worth noting that I know nothing of other hybrids, just the Prius. All other hybrids could be a scam.
> 
> On another note, I drive a lot - over 24,000 miles last year. I calculate gas savings over my old daily driver (Toyota Land Cruiser) to be about $4000 in 2013 alone. While not an enormous sum of money, that first year I had it, when I was 22 and fresh out of college - man, it was tangible. And it was a LOT more than the difference between the sale price of the LC and the purchase price of the Prius.
> 
> ...


The Audi gets 43 highway with a chip, which is great for a big sedan.

I do like Subaru's quite a bit. I've grown up on cars my whole life as it's my father's business. I've been a bodyman and mechanic in my teens and really like car talk in general.

My comparison was based on 20k miles with a 15mpg differential. Your savings estimate between the two seems accurate. Then I do see the value when you're going from an SUV to the Prius. And Toyotas run forever. I've seen many at auction with 500k


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

jm22 said:


> Not sure how depressing the clutch shows laziness or obesity. You're still sedentary.
> 
> It's a pain to drive a manual in traffic everyday in the city. Paddle-shifts are the go-to for Ferrari as well, lazy and obese Italians. Most super-cars are paddle shift because it is quicker, more efficient and reduces driver error (blown clutch). I guess F1 racers are lazy too.


A little touchy aren't we?? lol I suppose I should have just said that you see a lot more manual transmissions outside of the United States. Forgive me...


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> A little touchy aren't we?? lol I suppose I should have just said that you see a lot more manual transmissions outside of the United States. Forgive me...


Haha, I hate being generalized as fat and obese. It disgusts me that people have such little pride in their appearance or at least concern for their health.

Manual is now an additional cost on most cars, used to be the other way around.


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> I daily drive 2300 lbs of Swedish fury...
> 
> '93 Volvo 245


That's the last year of the 240, right? I think that should win the Trad award for this thread.

I love wagons - right now, I'm driving an '07 Malibu Maxx that my son takes over when he goes off to college......and I'm going to pick up another wagon. In the US, it's hard to do. Unless I go for a Jetta, Outback or Forester, I'm looking at one of these two:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Very nice, Flanderian! I assume that is an old Delahaye. My tastes run a bit more simple (and considerably less expensive). I just want a 1960 Austin-Healey Bugeye Sprite. Are they attractive and sporty... um, no. Chick magnet... hardly. They just appeal to me for some reason.


Yes, a Delahaye, but not simply a Delahaye but rather the notorious 1939 Model 165 with the body by Figoni et Falaschi. I'm very fond of Art Deco design and this must be the most over-the-top Art Deco body of all time!









But I'm also fond of classic British sports cars. The Austin-Healey 5000 along with the XK150 Drop Head Coup vied as my boyhood fantasy auto. And the Bugeye Sprite is the near perfect minimalist classic British sports car.

My wife and I often have our holiday in Stowe Vt. And this past autumn we arrived later in September for the last day of a tourist event named The British Invasion. This was coincidental as I had never paid it much heed. But the town was chock full of beautiful classic British autos, mainly sports cars, and mostly all in concours condition. Bugeye Sprites by the mile! At our lodging my humble auto was flanked in the parking lot by two perfectly restored E Types with paint jobs you could swim in! What lovely things they are! And so difficult to restore to that level of perfection.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

BJ8, CJ-7, GS300.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

2003 Infiniti QX4
2010 Infiniti QX56


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> I'm very fond of Art Deco design and this must be the most over-the-top Art Deco body of all time!


I don't know about that. How about the one of a kind Heinz family creation. The 1938 Phantom Corsair


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

drlivingston said:


> I don't know about that. How about the one of a kind Heinz family creation. The 1938 Phantom Corsair


Amazing - I've never come across this before. It looks like a Batmobile designed by Citroen.


----------



## chet_ (Apr 24, 2008)

Ferrari 612
Mercedes S65


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Reuben said:


> An older Landrover LR2. More than enough car to handle deep sand or red clay while walking the timber at home, but decent enough gas milage that I don't bleed cash at college. Plus, the dealership occasionally loans me a jaguar to drive when they service it.


1984 Land Cruiser brought home from Australia.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

drlivingston said:


> I don't know about that. How about the one of a kind Heinz family creation. The 1938 Phantom Corsair


Batman's first car?


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

chet_ said:


> Ferrari 612
> Mercedes S65


What's your monthly budget for speeding tickets, chet?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> I don't know about that. How about the one of a kind Heinz family creation. The 1938 Phantom Corsair


Wow! :icon_cheers:

I've never seen this before! It's fantastic. Do you know what kind of chassis they but under it, and the engine?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

This is the Delahaye version of the Batmobile -


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> Wow! :icon_cheers:
> 
> I've never seen this before! It's fantastic. Do you know what kind of chassis they but under it, and the engine?


This article will answer your questions:
https://www.motortrend.com/classic/features/1012_1938_phantom_corsair/viewall.html


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

jm22 said:


> The Audi gets 43 highway with a chip, which is great for a big sedan.
> 
> I do like Subaru's quite a bit. I've grown up on cars my whole life as it's my father's business. I've been a bodyman and mechanic in my teens and really like car talk in general.
> 
> My comparison was based on 20k miles with a 15mpg differential. Your savings estimate between the two seems accurate. Then I do see the value when you're going from an SUV to the Prius. And Toyotas run forever. I've seen many at auction with 500k


I was very surprised to look up the A8L as 36mpg stock, actually. I had a B5 A4 1.8T back when I was 17 - swapped the turbo for a T3 and had it dyno tuned. Whooo, it was a blast to drive. But fuel economy wasn't a big deal then and at 17/26mpg, my $40/wk allowance more than covered gas, not to mention I've had a job since before I could drive. I was mostly talking stock cars, though. There are DIY modifications to hypermile a prius to around 100mpg on the highway but the driving style needed for it is such a PITA that I wouldn't consider it.

To change gears a bit, Roycru, I'm surprised you're a Cube man. I always imagine you cruising around LA in this:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^ I love the old MB Pagodas!


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> Wow! :icon_cheers:
> 
> I've never seen this before! It's fantastic. Do you know what kind of chassis they but under it, and the engine?












Underneath it's a Cord.
More info from Wikipedia.



> The *Phantom Corsair* is a prototype automobile built in 1938. It is a six-passenger 2-door sedan that was designed by Rust Heinz of the H. J. Heinz family and Maurice Schwartz of the Bohman & Schwartz coachbuilding company in Pasadena, California. Although sometimes dismissed as a failure because it never entered production, the Corsair is regarded as anachronistic due to its futuristic features and styling cues such as faired-in fenders and a low profile.





> The Phantom Corsair's steel-and-aluminum body measured just 57 in (140 cm) in height and incorporated fully skirted wheels and completely flush fenders while forgoing running boards. The car also lacked door handles, as the doors were instead opened electrically using push-buttons located on the exterior and the instrument panel. The instrument panel also featured a compass and altimeter, while a separate console above the windshield indicated when a door was ajar or if the car's lights or radio were turned on. The Corsair's body was mated to the "most advanced chassis available in the United States" at that time, the Cord 810. TheLycoming 80º V8-powered Cord chassis also featured front-wheel drive and an electrically operated four-speed automatic gearbox, as well as fully independent suspension and adjustable shock absorbers. Though these features from the Cord 810 chassis were all retained on the Phantom Corsair, the chassis was modified in order to accommodate the Corsair's large body. The body measured an impressive 237 in (600 cm) long and 76.5 in (194 cm) wide, enough to accommodate four people in the front row, including one person to the left of the driver. The back seats could only hold two passengers, however, in large part because of space limitations posed by on-board beverage cabinets. Though weighing a hefty 4,600 lb (2,100 kg), the Phantom Corsair could achieve speeds of up to 115 mph (185 km/h) because of its modified, naturally aspirated 190bhp Lycoming engine as well as its aerodynamic shape.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Odradek said:


> Underneath it's a Cord.
> More info from Wikipedia.


An on-board beverage cabinet? I suspect that Mouton Cadet must have been stored in that cabinet!


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

Daily driver








on the weekends








Chris


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

Tilton, I've never had a car that was shorter than I am. I like to walk into cars. Before I had the Nissan Cube, I had a car that was better than the Nissan Cube for driving on unpaved roads or off road.......


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

gaseousclay said:


> used to have a VW Passat but it died. That, and it was a piece of junk. I'll never buy VW again


I had a 2002 Jetta Turbo - also a piece. Ended up with coil problems that VW could not get resolved with recall and replacement. ONE lemon is ONE too many. VW still owes me for a week of vacation, which i spent gradually over a three month period waiting in the Dealership all day each time. VW eventually bought the car back from me. Now I drive a 2007 4Runner. 135k miles and runs as good as the day I drove it off the lot.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Odradek said:


> Underneath it's a Cord.
> More info from Wikipedia.


Thanks you once again! Some of the feature incorporated are almost spookily advanced for the year, foretelling those in modern autos. And I can't but wonder if it was one design inspiration for the subsequent Citroen DS.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

A 2005 Crown Victoria


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

I just realized this has hit 4 pages and is still a Shaver-free thread!

Given his absence I'll nominate what I wager he has parked in the Shaver-Cave...


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I always pictured Shaver wearing a jaunty cap driving a 1952 MG TD. It is economical enough to appeal to his senses with just enough GTH exclusivity in it to allow for an arrogant countenance.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

taylorgtr said:


> That's the last year of the 240, right? I think that should win the Trad award for this thread.
> 
> I love wagons - right now, I'm driving an '07 Malibu Maxx that my son takes over when he goes off to college......and I'm going to pick up another wagon. In the US, it's hard to do.


Yes, '93 was the last year. It's been a great car (replaced a '92 244) and all the issues I've had with it have been maintenance related, despite the fact that I drive it daily 120 miles, round trip. I often think of replacing it with something newer but I don't need to. I could rebuild the thing to showroom condition and still save money over buying new. There's also the issue of finding a suitable replacement. If you think finding a wagon in the US is tough, try finding a wagon that is also RWD, real wagon-sized (not a hatchback), manual and reliable (my requirements) that is less than 15 years old. The list becomes very small and limited to higher-end European (Mercedes E wagons, BMW touring 3 and 5 series), Japanese (Lexus IS sportcross) and large GM (Buick Roadmaster, Chevy Caprice wagons). The models you mentioned are nice, no doubt, but even the RWD Caddy isn't a true wagon. More like a hatchback version of their sedan counterparts.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Shaver, in my imagination, drives a '65 Austin Healey MkIII in British Racing Green, a baby blue Vespa, or a Land Rover Defender D90.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Yes, '93 was the last year. It's been a great car (replaced a '92 244) and all the issues I've had with it have been maintenance related, despite the fact that I drive it daily 120 miles, round trip. I often think of replacing it with something newer but I don't need to. I could rebuild the thing to showroom condition and still save money over buying new. There's also the issue of finding a suitable replacement. If you think finding a wagon in the US is tough, try finding a wagon that is also RWD, real wagon-sized (not a hatchback), manual and reliable (my requirements) that is less than 15 years old. The list becomes very small and limited to higher-end European (Mercedes E wagons, BMW touring 3 and 5 series), Japanese (Lexus IS sportcross) and large GM (Buick Roadmaster, Chevy Caprice wagons). The models you mentioned are nice, no doubt, but even the RWD Caddy isn't a true wagon. More like a hatchback version of their sedan counterparts.


Oh, the Roadmaster.

Also, does the Dodge Magnum not come in manual? Either way, while I enjoy driving a manual, I'm thankful I no longer have a manual transmission - my commute would be much more annoying.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tilton said:


> Oh, the Roadmaster.
> 
> Also, does the Dodge Magnum not come in manual? Either way, while I enjoy driving a manual, I'm thankful I no longer have a manual transmission - my commute would be much more annoying.


You know what? I completely forgot about the Magnum! I think it ticks all the check boxes except the manual trans and it's a bit too aggressive looking for my tastes. Though, with a bit of stylistic modification, I could let the slush-box slide. What do you think?


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> You know what? I completely forgot about the Magnum! I think it ticks all the check boxes except the manual trans and it's a bit too aggressive looking for my tastes. Though, with a bit of stylistic modification, I could let the slush-box slide. What do you think?


'Park's closed, moose outside should have told ya.'


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> Yes, '93 was the last year. It's been a great car (replaced a '92 244) and all the issues I've had with it have been maintenance related, despite the fact that I drive it daily 120 miles, round trip. I often think of replacing it with something newer but I don't need to. I could rebuild the thing to showroom condition and still save money over buying new. There's also the issue of finding a suitable replacement. If you think finding a wagon in the US is tough, try finding a wagon that is also RWD, real wagon-sized (not a hatchback), manual and reliable (my requirements) that is less than 15 years old. The list becomes very small and limited to higher-end European (Mercedes E wagons, BMW touring 3 and 5 series), Japanese (Lexus IS sportcross) and large GM (Buick Roadmaster, Chevy Caprice wagons). The models you mentioned are nice, no doubt, but even the RWD Caddy isn't a true wagon. More like a hatchback version of their sedan counterparts.


The Caddy and Acura have as much room behind the seats as the 240 - Caddy is RWD, Acura is FWD. Both have as much room as the 3 series, Jetta/Audi wagons...but I agree, there's no such thing as a 'real' wagon anymore. To keep the cost cheap while kids are still in school, I've been tempted to look for a low-mileage Magnum, with no wood trim, though.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

taylorgtr said:


> 'Park's closed, moose outside should have told ya.'


In other words, wood paneling is a classic, American stylistic element. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

taylorgtr said:


> The Caddy and Acura have as much room behind the seats as the 240 - Caddy is RWD, Acura is FWD. Both have as much room as the 3 series, Jetta/Audi wagons...but I agree, there's no such thing as a 'real' wagon anymore. To keep the cost cheap while kids are still in school, I've been tempted to look for a low-mileage Magnum, with no wood trim, though.


Are you sure about that? My 245 (wagon) has a longer wheelbase than the other 240 models (242=coupe, and 244=sedan) and a rear-facing third row of seating. It's got a solid 41 cu. ft. of cargo space behind the second row vs the Acura's 31.5 and the Caddy's 25.4.


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> Are you sure about that? My 245 (wagon) has a longer wheelbase than the other 240 models (242=coupe, and 244=sedan) and a rear-facing third row of seating. It's got a solid 41 cu. ft. of cargo space behind the second row vs the Acura's 31.5 and the Caddy's 25.4.


They have less space....but that's the advantage of the Volvo having a completely box-based design. Having driven a 240 for a while, at least the CTS and Acura (and any car in the list) can get of their own way. The last 240 wagon I had, I thought we were going to have to push it uphill.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

My daily driver

2012 CLS 550. I love this car.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Grayson said:


> I just realized this has hit 4 pages and is still a Shaver-free thread!
> 
> Given his absence I'll nominate what I wager he has parked in the Shaver-Cave...


You know me too well. I am very keen on the cache I associate with Morgan.

All these get my vote too:

Edsel

Zil (someone else drives you in this beast)










Mercedes

Volkswagen

Triumph


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

taylorgtr said:


> They have less space....but that's the advantage of the Volvo having a completely box-based design. Having driven a 240 for a while, at least the CTS and Acura (and any car in the list) can get of their own way. The last 240 wagon I had, I thought we were going to have to push it uphill.


I'll just leave this right here...





Of course, any new car will handle better (and faster) than a 20+ year old car, even factory-fresh, but the combination of a solid-axle rear (with optional limited-slip) and McPherson strut front is a feeling that was lost to decades of FWD econo-boxes for the masses. And let's not forget that Volvo made a turbo version of their venerable B230 engine which can definitely get out of its own way.


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> I'll just leave this right here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having put a couple grand in mods on a 240 wagon, and been a follower of the old turbobricks.com web site, there are lots of things that you can do to the turbo version to take advantage of its power.....and a bunch of people who've done complete v8 engine swaps.

The normally aspirated 240 though....was a bit anemic. I liked the whole utilitarian aesthetic of the Volvo boxy wagon, I just don't have time to have a project car as my daily driver. I DID see that Volvo is re-launching the V60 wagon, so that might be of interest.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Yes, a Delahaye, but not simply a Delahaye but rather the notorious 1939 Model 165 with the body by Figoni et Falaschi. I'm very fond of Art Deco design and this must be the most over-the-top Art Deco body of all time!
> 
> View attachment 9914


I'd be worried that the snow would get jammed up under the fenders...


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I just hope that at one point in his life, Shaver drove a Ford XR3i.


----------



## JeffTL (Aug 7, 2012)

I drive a Trek 7300. But mostly, I take the bus.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

My 1973 280 SEL 4.5 -- still classy 40 years later (just like me).


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

StephenRG said:


> I just hope that at one point in his life, Shaver drove a Ford XR3i.


The poor man's fox body. A college roommate bought one for $200, we trashed it driving over curbs and doing doughnuts in reverse (darned front wheel drive) for about a week. Then, he and another fellow "rallied" it on some forest service roads, and left it there when it got stuck. Good times. Really illegal, but I've seen plenty of abandoned Jeeps and such back in the National Park.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

StephenRG said:


> I just hope that at one point in his life, Shaver drove a Ford XR3i.


Not quite, but I did own one of these at the same time as I was driving a 3 litre volvo estate (company car). It looks like [email protected] but it was actually a fun car to drive, no power steering or anti-lock brakes or onboard computer tuning - none of that just - a genuine 'to-the-metal' driving experience.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

alphadelta said:


> My 1973 280 SEL 4.5 -- still classy 40 years later (just like me).


Sweet.
I had a 1967 250SE as my first car when I moved to LA.
There were suspicions that it was really a 1965 model, as there was always hassle getting it smogged. 
Black, with white MB Tex interior and real wood trim all around the windscreen. And it was a manual, with four on the floor.
Severely underpowered though, at least in the condition I bought it. I hadn't the knowledge or funds to restore it at the time, but sold it to a man who did.

A guy I worked with however, had the same car as you, a 280 SEL 4.5, although I think it was a 1972 model.
It was beautiful.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Several years ago, I had to endure all of the import red tape to bring over a Fiat Panda to make a competition car stereo vehicle. In my opinion, it is superior to most (if not all) off the mini suvs offered domestically.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Odradek said:


> always hassle getting it smogged.


Move to Alabama... emissions here are most welcome. The only requirement for a vehicle here is that is has a valid plate. Anything else goes! Your vehicle can burn enough oil that it looks like a mosquito fogger (google if you are not familiar) and you can have headers cut off at the pipes to produce more noise than a freight train. It doesn't matter... Broken windshield, no problem. Overly tinted windows, no problem.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

taylorgtr said:


> That's the last year of the 240, right? I think that should win the Trad award for this thread.
> 
> I love wagons - right now, I'm driving an '07 Malibu Maxx that my son takes over when he goes off to college......and I'm going to pick up another wagon. In the US, it's hard to do. Unless I go for a Jetta, Outback or Forester, I'm looking at one of these two:


Give it a couple of months until you can compare them side by side with the Volvo V60, due to arrive shortly.

And speaking of, my current vehicle is a 2013 Volvo S60 T5 AWD. Traded in my '07 Lexus IS250 last summer and am sure glad I did (seeing as it was RWD and light as a feather and I live in Chicago). This will probably be my daily driver for the next 7 or 8 years (since my philosophy is buy instead of lease, buy for cash, run it into the ground). I love this car, best seats in anything south of about $70k and the black/beachwood combo looks great together. From a stylistic perspective, I also love that Volvo goes with very high quality plastics/metals for the interior trim instead of cheap/fake wood (like my last car). My not feel as luxurious, but I care more about quality. Oh, and its virtually unmatched safety rating was also a huge selling point.

Would have loved to get a T6 but that was about $7k more, much rarer to come by and the T5 still beats the heck out of my Lexus when getting up to speed on the Kennedy (you know, for the three times a year it's going at more than 8mph). My only disappointments are that another level of "package" or "trim" would have been required to get a compass and built-in garage door opener, which would have come with a bunch of crap I didn't need.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Hers,
> 
> View attachment 9884
> 
> ...


I have to be honest, the E is one of those cars that's really, really grown on my over the last year or so. When the current generation (well, up through '13) came out, I was like "are you kidding me" but the more I saw them the more I started to really, really like the styling and saw it as very classic Benz (presence over pretty, which I haven't seen since the mid-90s S Class; my favorite Mercedes ever). When the face-lifted 2014 came out, I actually started drooling a little; it's my favorite Benz since the aforementioned S. I much prefer it over the 5 series, A6 or anything from Japan.

Unfortunately, it appears that this is the last year for the 550  and starting in '15 it'll be replaced by a twin-turbo V6. Nothing wrong with that, but I still feel like E buyers should have the option of a V8 without having to go for the over-engineered, over-styled E63. However, this largely remains a theory problem for me, since the E550 goes for approximately double what my very capable ride does.



Natsoi said:


> Some great cars in this thread, the S5 and Phaeton in particular.
> 
> E39 530i 2001, when I'm not taking the train.





Audi S5 TC said:


> IMO, the best car BMW ever built (and one of the best the planet has ever seen) Far better than the junk BMW has been building with their car that date to the 2000s and 2010s. Examples of such junk that BMW is building in the 21st century is the E60/E61-2004 to 2010 and F10 to F14-2011 to 2017 5 Series and E65 to E68-2002 to 2008 and F01/F02-2009 to 2015 7 Series, to name a few).
> 
> Your phenomenal 2001 530i (E39) dates back to 1997 (BMWs glory days).


Agree 100%. That is the most beautiful car BMW ever built, bar none. I don't dislike the current 5, but that's mostly in contrast to its predecessor, a true dumpster fire in the looks dept. This is really the last one that looks/feels like a car, not a very expensive housing for a very complex computer.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Be on the lookout for BMWs and that Prius at your local library: https://live.wsj.com/video/bmw-driv...60.html#!29285015-BB1A-4E41-B0C0-0A41CB990F60


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

BMW? Huh!

Follow the link to a reasonable critique of BMW vehicles.

https://pics.bbzzdd.com/users/NFS4/BMW_Turd.jpg

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

^

What does BMW stand for you ask? Why B ourgeois M otor W orks, of course. (However, we shall grant the older models a pass.) :icon_smile:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

*B*ig *M*oney *W*aste


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

BMW has taken quite a dive recently and have, IMO, fallen victim to what many luxury brands do: producing the best products for decades, then realizing they've reached a point where they can trade on their name alone and start fusing their suits and gluing their shoes.

Audi has largely taken over in the "fun to drive" category and have made themselves far hipper than BMW (partially marketing, partially by leading the diesel charge in the US) while Mercedes-Benz has made a comeback in terms of producing the most solid luxury cars under $150k. However, many will still buy a BMW because of name recognition and unfortunately it seems that this has become the company's MO of late. 

It also doesn't help that BMW once offered five model lines in the US: 3, 5, 7, 6/8, Z and has now more than doubled that, introducing the X1, X3, X5 and X6, as well as the "GT" version of the 5 and segmenting out the lower end coupes into the 2 and 4 series. None of these models would historically have passed as BMWs, particularly the X6 which I consider the ugliest car they've ever produced; it makes the previous generation 5 look like a beauty queen by contrast.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

TimelesStyle said:


> Unfortunately, it appears that this is the last year for the 550  and starting in '15 it'll be replaced by a twin-turbo V6. Nothing wrong with that, but I still feel like E buyers should have the option of a V8 without having to go for the over-engineered, over-styled E63.


I agree and miss the non-turbo v8s. 

But for commuting and hi-way cruising the V6 in my E350 is fine.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

^

I was almost struck by some schmuck driving a BMW in the Great Falls Center parking lot last week. Perhaps it is owing to the fact that the peasants in Great Falls, or for that matter Reston, just don't like Barbour jackets.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I agree and miss the non-turbo v8s.
> 
> But for commuting and hi-way cruising the V6 in my E350 is fine.


Again, nothing wrong with MB's six-cylender offerings (though for nostalgia's sake I wish they'd stayed with I6 engines), they offer more than enough power for that car. In reality the V8 is more of an ego thing but for some reason the jump from six to eight cylinders is more meaningful than the jump from four to six or from eight to twelve.

The other shame is that the current E350 will probably have its power reduced to further differentiate itself from the coming E400 (twin-turbo V6, not the current hybrid).

I also agree very much about the non-turbo V8s. For me it's about the two extra cylinders and the extra panache that brings, not about the sheer amount of power.



Brio1 said:


> ^
> 
> I was almost struck by some schmuck driving a BMW in the Great Falls Center parking lot last week. Perhaps it is owing to the fact that the peasants in Great Falls, or for that matter Reston, just don't like Barbour jackets.


Q: What's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine? 
A: The porcupine has the pricks on the outside.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> ^
> 
> What does BMW stand for you ask? Why B ourgeois M otor W orks, of course. (However, we shall grant the older models a pass.) :icon_smile:


Doe's mine pass, as she is now getting on for 16 years old and still going strong?



Shaver said:


> *B*ig *M*oney *W*aste


At £1400, 3 years ago, mine falls more into the bargain class.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

IvanD said:


> Doe's mine pass, as she is now getting on for 16 years old and still going strong?
> 
> At £1400, 3 years ago, mine falls more into the bargain class.


What model? Since it was not "near new" I think you get a pass; it sounds like you have a BMW from a time when BMWs were still mechanical works of art, not computers on wheels.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

TimelesStyle said:


> What model? Since it was not "near new" I think you get a pass; it sounds like you have a BMW from a time when BMWs were still mechanical works of art, not computers on wheels.


See post #16 in this thread sir.
Thats my old girl.

Though I must admit, I have always liked the E39 and have promised myself that one day I will be the proud owner of an M5.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

IvanD said:


> See post #16 in this thread sir.
> Thats my old girl.
> 
> Though I must admit, I have always liked the E39 and have promised myself that one day I will be the proud owner of an M5.


Ah, guess I missed that, oops! Bonus points since yours was from the day when you could get a 3 with a mini six-cylinder instead of having a tiny four with a bunch of turbos bolted on.


----------



## bremersm (Feb 1, 2013)

I drive a 2006 Scion xA. It was the first car I bought new. It is very reliable, to the point where I have a tough time replacing it. 

We have three little ones and my wife drives a Ford Taurus X. I really like it. Has good power, is roomy and is about the closest things to a wagon that was available with 3 rows. 

I will eventually replace the xA. Depending on what is going on in life at that time here is my short list. 

Current generation: Mazda 6, Ford Fusion or Honda Accord Sport
Used: Mazda Miata, E39 5 Series

I am sure the list will change a million times before I buy something.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

TimelesStyle said:


> Ah, guess I missed that, oops! Bonus points since yours was from the day when you could get a 3 with a mini six-cylinder instead of having a tiny four with a bunch of turbos bolted on.


And also from the days when our German cousins managed to engineer some of the most powerful naturally aspirated engines ever built.
OK, they were not the most environmentally friendly vehicles built, but boy they are fun.
(If I remember correctly, it was the E36 that was given the accolade of "The ultimate driving machine)


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

TimelesStyle said:


> (though for nostalgia's sake I wish they'd stayed with I6 engines)


When I went BMW shopping I was suprised the I6 had all but disappeared. I think the 135 was the only model that offered one.

I even miss Chrysler's "slant six!!"


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

TimelesStyle said:


> Q: What's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?





TimelesStyle said:


> A: The porcupine has the pricks on the outside.






IvanD said:


> See post #16 in this thread sir.
> Thats my old girl.
> 
> Though I must admit, I have always liked the E39 and have promised myself that one day I will be the proud owner of an M5.



I used to have an E34 525i and it was perhaps the best car I've ever owned. Bought for £3000 with 100,000 miles on the clock, it served me reliably for several years, until some drunks decided to dance on the roof one night.

Lately, I hanker after the previous generation 5 series, the E28. Now that's a good looking car.

Although a 1961 Plymouth is also on my wish list.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

2011 Volvo xc70, my wife has an 06' Miata, and we both fight over who gets to drive the rusted out 87 Toyota pickem-up truck with 187k, which just passed NC inspection for another year.(whew!)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

This thread, for me, is more like "What does an okay-dressed AAAC twentysomething wish he was driving?"


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Generation Y-er poking back in here. (Yes, many of my friends spent their first paychecks on a new 3 series)

I don't understand all the BMW hate. Give me a new 6 series sedan with all the bells and whistles please. 

Also, a bit surprised by the lack of representation of the entry-lux Japanese brands e.g. Lexus, Acura, Infiniti.


----------



## Randy Y (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't have any pictures on my work computer  But Tesla Model S


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^Those things scare me. A colleague of my wife had his spontaneously burst into flames. Strange...


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

M Go Crimson said:


> Also, a bit surprised by the lack of representation of the entry-lux Japanese brands e.g. Lexus, Acura, Infiniti.


My significant other drives a 2004 Acura TSX. It was the first car that she purchased after becoming a doctor. It has 117,000 miles. She refuses to buy another car. She thinks that she can easily get 300,000 out of this thing. When it gets serviced they give us 2013-2014 RLs and MDXs to drive as loaner cars (they are actually rolling enticements to get you to purchase a newer model). Yet, she has no interest in them. The Acura TSX is essentially a Euro model Honda Accord. When she does purchase a new car, it will probably be just that... a Honda Accord. I am glad that thrift stores do not sell cars or she would have me buying her a car from there.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> ^^^Those things scare me. A colleague of my wife had his spontaneously burst into flames. Strange...


The batteries don't do well when the car hits potholes.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

jm22 said:


> The batteries don't do well when the car hits potholes.


That rules out sales in Ireland so.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> This thread, for me, is more like "What does an okay-dressed AAAC twentysomething wish he was driving?"


Have faith.

25 years ago I was driving a Mitsubishi Mighty Max pickup truck WITH NO AC, no power steering and NO REAR BUMPER!!

And no stereo!!


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

IvanD said:


> And also from the days when our German cousins managed to engineer some of the most powerful naturally aspirated engines ever built.
> OK, they were not the most environmentally friendly vehicles built, but boy they are fun.
> (If I remember correctly, it was the E36 that was given the accolade of "The ultimate driving machine)


I also remember when I first got into cars (when I was in middle school, around the mid-90s) reading the spec sheet on the Mercedes S600, with its 6.0L naturally aspirated 389hp V12 and thinking "Damn, what a monster of a car!". The upcoming S65 will have about 225 more ponies, some turbochargers and bodywork/wheels which previously would have only been seen in a rap video as standard. Also, I miss the days when all MBs came with black plastic door handles.



M Go Crimson said:


> Generation Y-er poking back in here. (Yes, many of my friends spent their first paychecks on a new 3 series)
> 
> I don't understand all the BMW hate. Give me a new 6 series sedan with all the bells and whistles please.
> 
> Also, a bit surprised by the lack of representation of the entry-lux Japanese brands e.g. Lexus, Acura, Infiniti.


I don't know that it's "BMW hate" per se, more a dissatisfaction with the direction the maker has taken and its departure from typical BMW characteristics. FWIW, I do think that the 6 Series four-door is among its nicer looking models, but given the choice I'd take the MB CLS or Audi A7 as I prefer the styling of the former and the performance of the latter.

As for the Japanese brands, I have the utmost respect for them; my previous vehicle was an '07 Lexus IS, which I'd still be driving had I not moved from CA to Chicago and desperately needed AWD. However, now that I've migrated over, I doubt I could go back to my Lexus; the seats in the Volvo are just way too good for someone who's 6'1 and whose lower back cramps up easily. The Volvo also has a usable back seat.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

M Go Crimson said:


> Also, a bit surprised by the lack of representation of the entry-lux Japanese brands e.g. Lexus, Acura, Infiniti.


The wife and I had previously owned a well optioned V6 Toyota Avalon and Honda Accord. While both were reliable and suited our needs, the Lexus and Acura just weren't giving us any percieved added value then or now.

That also contributed to our choice of the VW wagon vs. Audi 10+ years ago.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

2008 Infiniti G35S, with sticky summer Bridgestone potenzas. The tires wear out in 18-20k miles, but they do handle like a champ. Driven it for almost six years now, and will be switching to Michelin Pilot Super Sport (summer) tires soon.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Depends how far!

2013 BMW 328 Xi or a 2010 Lincoln MKZ (both awd).

I can haul lumber easier in the MKZ for woodworking!


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm surprised some other wise-guy hasn't said it but:

Here is my daily ride


(photo not mine)

As all can see, I am clearly a gentleman of luxury and class ic12337:.

Previous to moving to Boston, I drove a 2002 Subaru Outback and loved it. Absolutely great car. Currently living the carless lifestyle and I couldn't be any happier. A monthly pass on the T is less than a month of car insurance (not to mention gas, tax, maintenance, etc), and riding is much more peaceful than driving. I'm also a ZipCar member, which I recommend, but currently only use the service a few times a year at most.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

In Paris the best dressed men drive jalopies..


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> In Paris the best dressed men drive jalopies..


I forgot to add one of my other rides: 1948 Chevrolet Fleetline Areosedan. Jet black and named "Clemenza" (Godfather).

My other rides (besides the Lincoln & BMW mentioned in an earlier post) include a 2005 Chevy pick-up, my Harley and my Honda dirt bike.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*That's a Lot of Metal!*



Odradek said:


> ...Although a 1961 Plymouth is also on my wish list.


Are we having another ugly car contest?

At least this is better looking than Cruiser's Edsel...


----------



## Randy Y (Apr 19, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> ^^^Those things scare me. A colleague of my wife had his spontaneously burst into flames. Strange...


LOL I don't believe it was a Tesla. A Fisker Karma perhaps -- the only Tesla that has 'burst in flames' was a few that ran over big truck hitches on the highway.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Randy Y said:


> LOL I don't believe it was a Tesla. A Fisker Karma perhaps -- the only Tesla that has 'burst in flames' was a few that ran over big truck hitches on the highway.


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013...ens-probe-of-fire-in-tesla-electric-cars.html
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/14/tesla-recall_n_4596414.html
https://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/20...s-lithium-battery/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

What do you expect for a car named after this band? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Orsini said:


> Are we having another ugly car contest?
> 
> At least this is better looking than Cruiser's Edsel...


Who cares what the Chrysler looks like from the outside, so long as you have that steering wheel and dash smiling back at you??


----------



## winston1156 (Dec 23, 2011)

Made at aproximately the same time (June 1987) I purchased a new paid of AE cambridge shoes and second hand MB 560 SEL with 17000 miles. I still have and use both although both could use a 'reconditioning'. I'll have to get a picture.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I would gladly take the Edsel or the Chrysler off whoever's hands don't want those fine vehicles!


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

BMW's are excellent cars. My wife drives a 1999 BMW 540i , I drive a 1994 BMW 850 csi we also own a 1994 BMW 525i.
The 540i is fun to drive. The V12 850 is nice there is nothing smoother in my opinion than a V12.


----------



## Stolz (Jan 12, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013...ens-probe-of-fire-in-tesla-electric-cars.html
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/14/tesla-recall_n_4596414.html
> https://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/20...s-lithium-battery/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0


All of these were people who ran over metal items at highway speeds. Tesla issued an over the air update to raise the suspension. How many cars could actually do that?

However, in all cases before "bursting into flames" the driver was warned to pull over and exit the vehicle and they had plenty of time to get to safety before the vehicle got hot enough to be a danger. In a similar situation, regular vehicles burst into flames as well, just without the warning.

https://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/energy/2013/12/131206-tesla-car-fire-probe/

The problem with taking some scare headlines and deciding you won't buy a car is that you do it without figuring how likely the car you decide to go with is to burst into flames. In this case, most cars are more likely. And at least with the Tesla you have to do something stupid first.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Kreiger said:


> I'm surprised some other wise-guy hasn't said it but:
> 
> Here is my daily ride
> 
> ...


The best things about your ride are the Eagles Deli hot dogs and fries at the end of the line!


----------



## cvcgolf (Oct 11, 2013)

1973 Datsun 240Z driven on weekends..








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cvcgolf (Oct 11, 2013)

And my daily driver.. 1986 Toyota..








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

cvcgolf said:


> 1973 Datsun 240Z driven on weekends..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## nibo (Jan 17, 2014)

1960s MG mga convertible. My beach/work car is an abused 90s Nissan sentra. I love my sentra though. 



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerbilunit (Sep 24, 2013)

nibo said:


> 1960s MG mga convertible. My beach/work car is an abused 90s Nissan sentra. I love my sentra though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


what a beauty


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Stolz said:


> All of these were people who ran over metal items at highway speeds. Tesla issued an over the air update to raise the suspension. How many cars could actually do that?
> 
> However, in all cases before "bursting into flames" the driver was warned to pull over and exit the vehicle and they had plenty of time to get to safety before the vehicle got hot enough to be a danger. In a similar situation, regular vehicles burst into flames as well, just without the warning.
> 
> ...


True.

Vehicles powered by internal combustion engines have evolved incredibly over the course of a century or so, however no technology, no matter how evolved, is immune from being replaced by other technologies.
Given the actual infancy of high-tech electric vehicle technology, Tesla has done a remarkable job in terms of safety, reliability and practicality. It will be very interesting to see what evolves over the next couple of decades. 
As much as I've enjoyed my ICE vehicles, I have a strong suspicion that we are in the beginning stages of a change in propulsion technology as great as what occurred approximately a century ago.
Today there are some rather large corporate interests sitting in the same position as the buggy whip manufacturers of those times. I think we can likely count on seeing some resistance to the change.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> True.
> 
> Today there are some rather large corporate interests sitting in the same position as the buggy whip manufacturers of those times. I think we can likely count on seeing some resistance to the change.


However, unlike buggy whip manufacturers, I don't see the oil industry pivoting into the S&M industry...


----------



## nibo (Jan 17, 2014)

gerbilunit said:


> what a beauty


Thank you friend, they're ridiculously beautiful and under 10k. Perfect weekend car if you don't want to waste tons of cash on a BMW/Mercedes.


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

Geez! After reading the derisive comments aimed at BMW drivers I was reluctant to poke my head over the parapet, but then I thought, "Bollocks to the naysayers!" My 'summer' car is a 2012 BMW 335i convertible, I love it, owned BMWs for almost 20 years now, wonderful cars. My 'winter' vehicle is a 2014 Honda crv EX awd, my 'workhorse' is a 2013 Toyota Tundra 5.7L. awd double cab.
I like them all, the latter two are practical and serve their purpose for driving on rural New England roads, particularly in the winter, both easily accommodate my four large dogs. The BMW is fun, nimble, reasonably fast, reliable, and comfortable, I'm in my late 60s so I don't really give a rats ass what people think!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Busterdog said:


> Geez! After reading the derisive comments aimed at BMW drivers I was reluctant to poke my head over the parapet, but then I thought, "Bollocks to the naysayers!" My 'summer' car is a 2012 BMW 335i convertible, I love it, owned BMWs for almost 20 years now, wonderful cars. My 'winter' vehicle is a 2014 Honda crv EX awd, my 'workhorse' is a 2013 Toyota Tundra 5.7L. awd double cab.
> I like them all, the latter two are practical and serve their purpose for driving on rural New England roads, particularly in the winter, both easily accommodate my four large dogs. The BMW is fun, nimble, reasonably fast, reliable, and comfortable, I'm in my late 60s so I don't really give a rats ass what people think!


Yes, well, what about that joystick that controls everything? Didn't they kind of screw the car up with that? You need to take a four day class to turn on the radio.

Just kidding, of course, it's a great car to drive. I had one once...


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

Orsini said:


> Yes, well, what about that joystick that controls everything? Didn't they kind of screw the car up with that? You need to take a four day class to turn on the radio.
> 
> Just kidding, of course, it's a great car to drive. I had one once...


Aye, Orsini, though I resisted opting for the satnav option so missed out on all the 'fun'


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

nibo said:


> 1960s MG mga convertible. My beach/work car is an abused 90s Nissan sentra. I love my sentra though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


This is why I like cars from this period.


----------

